# Seed banks that ship to Australia?



## its420time (Sep 5, 2013)

I was wondering if any body else knew of a site that ships to australia apart from ozcron.info ? I've grown all their strains and need a new source of seeds, help?:holysheep:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 5, 2013)

I would think Attitude ships to Oz...


----------



## Melvan (Sep 5, 2013)

The Seed Depot ships to AU


----------



## dbear45 (Sep 30, 2013)

You should try Seed City. They ship to Australia and their shipping is fast. and freebies too..Good selection and top notch customer service.


----------

